# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  بعض التصاميم للمطابخ المفتوحة

## أنفـــــال



----------


## حنـــــان

أول وآخر مطبخ حلوين قوي
تسلم ايدك يا أنفال

----------


## أنفـــــال

الله يخليكي يا حنان .. 
ربنا يجبر بخاطرك  ::

----------


## Amira

*المطابخ كلها شيك قوي ... و تفتح النفس علي وقفة المطبخ* 
*خصوصا الثاني لقيت فيه نفسي قوي* 

*تسلم ايدك يا أنفال*

----------


## أنفـــــال

و الله يا أميرة الخامس عاجبني أوي .. خاصة انه جاهز بالاكل بتاعه و العصير.. فيه أكل أكتر ..   :: 
شكرا لمرورك يا أميرتي ..

----------


## أم أحمد

الله
حلوة المطابخ دي يا انفال
بس محتاجة شغل دائما
ومتعبة بجد اوي

----------


## أنفـــــال

أم أحمد .. ايوة طبعا محتاجة شغل و تنضيف على طول لأنها مفتوحة على باقي البيت ..
أهلا و سهلا بكِ

----------


## hamees

يسلم ذوقك أنفال مجموعه تجنن فعلا 
خاصة الخامس والسادس فعلا شييييييييييييييييييك جدا

----------


## أنفـــــال

أهلا يا هاميس .. 
انا سعيدة ان اختياراتي عجبتك .. 
فعلا الخامس شيك اوي .. عشان لونه فاتح .. السادس جميل برضه ..
مرحبا بك.

----------


## ريـم

أنا عجبني تاني واحد .. حسيت انه دافي .. 
ميرسي على الصور يا أنفال .. 
تحياتي..

----------


## loly_h

*الله ياانفال

ذوقك خطيــــــــــر

تسلم ايدك كلهم حلوين اوى*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله ايه الجمال ده يا انفال 

انا عاوزة التانى والتالت والخامس

اللى متوفر بقى انا هقبل بيه هههه

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

----------


## أنفـــــال

لولي .. مرحباً بكِ .
نسيبة ..  :: 
هتتاجري فيهم طبعا ً ؟؟
و لا ناوية تفرشي 3 غرف مطابخ ؟؟

----------


## stopwatch

انا مش طماعة

انا هاخد الاول والخامس

ماهو اما اجي اتجوز يا مطبخ زي دول يامفيش جواز
ههههههههههههههههههه

مش المطابخ بتاعتنا بتاعت ماما 

مشكورة علي المجهود

تقبلي تحياتي ومروري

----------


## سوما

عزيزتى\ أنفال..
تصميمات بها رقى وذوق عالى جدااا.... وبجد تفتح النفس على الوقفة فى اى مطبخ منهم...
تسلم ايدك على نقلها لنا..  :f:  وتقبلى تحياتى ومرورى..

----------


## جرح حبيبى

فعلا مطابخ ولا اروع

تسلم ايدك

----------


## ZEZON

تسلم الايادي ..... الخامس رائع........ اذواق اكثر من رائعة.........

بارك اللة فيكي و لكي

----------


## الفراشة

مجموعه جميله اوى تسلم ابدك

المطبخ الاول والتانى حلوين اوى

انا لوعندى مطبخ زى دا اقعد 

فيه 24 ساعه

----------


## زهره

الاخير تحفه اوووووي 
بس انا مش هدخله او ادخل اي حد فيه لو عملته في بيتي 
ههههههههههههه
تسلمي

----------


## نشــــوى

حلوين اوي يا انفـــال

عجبني ده اوي


زوقهم بجد  جميل تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

حلوين قوي يا أنفال  تسلم ايدك
انا عجبتني قوي البيتزا الموجودة في المطبخ الأولاني  :: 
بس بجد كل التصميمات رائعة
الف شكر يا قمر  :M (32):

----------


## ديدي

مجموعة ذوقها عالى جدااا
شكرا يا أنفال تسلم ايدك

----------

